# Berlin skyline views:



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

Alexander Platz and Potsdamer Platz in the distance to the left and 
in the foreground Breitscheid Platz with Europa Center and 
Kaiser Wilhelm Gedächtniskirche to the right:


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

Alexander Platz with Fernsehturm, Weltzeituhr and Park Inn Hotel:


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

Part of the Berlin skyline view seen from the west:


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

View of Mitte with Alexander Platz to the right:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Great shots of a great city.


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

The stunning Gendarmenmarkt in the center of Berlin 
with the concert hall and the two domes:


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

View from Siegessäule towards the east with 
Reichstag in the foreground and the skyline
around Alexander Platz in the background:


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

I've always loved Berlin's skyline.. it should have more regard.


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

I´ll send my regards!


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Europa Center and Breitscheid Platz at night:


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Different types of buildings around Alexander Platz:


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

The super modern city center Potsdamer Platz:


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

amazing pics


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Great city.I have fond memories of my time there in 1998.Its changed alot since then.Alot of the construction has finished.

The East looks more glamours than the former western area of the city with all that new construction


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Berlin isn't famous for it's skyline, but it was elected world's most exciting place three times by NY Times!!! And it's nightlife and cultural life is only comparable to Paris's, London's and NYC's...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics!!


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Berlin is always right on time!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow! Great shots! Enjkoyed the view...


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Check out this huge and fantastic 
panorama of the skyline of Berlin:

http://www.panorama-hoera.de/Teufelsberg.htm


----------



## blubber (Aug 26, 2005)

Spitfire said:


> I didn´t take these photos myself but
> I´ll see if I can find what you seek.


Right you simply searched for them and liked them for example direct from my host. This way you created traffic I had to pay. If you really feed the need to link to other people's pictures you could at least ask for permission and/or mention the source!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> The Tiergarten looks so densely forrested. I always thought it was very popular for picnics, etc. But it looks more like a dense forest than a city park.
> 
> The Reichstag really looks regal and beutiful. The government has done a fantastic job of returning it to its pre-Nazi splendor!


You're right on both accounts. The park has many trees and from above in summer often looks like a forest, but in between the trees are countless paths, many streams and small rivers (and canals) and it is very popular for picnics. It is quite possibly the most densly "forested" city center park in the world, but despite this at ground level there are still so many open spaces.


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

I absolutely love Tiergarten!
It´s my favourite city park in the world
together with Stockholm´s stunning
Hagaparken.
The area around lake Havel
is also truly wonderful.


----------



## tille (Jun 2, 2005)

..thanks everybody for the pics..! ..nice.:!

i just recently updated my website and posted some of the Potsdamer Platz pictures I took every now and then over the past years.. 
..to who it may concern.:
http://www.bilderbook.org/berlin/potsdamer_platz/pictures/ 
 

I like this picture especially because you can easiely see how this "new city center" was built right in the middle on "nowhere" - and the towers are so nicely illuminated by night..

greetings, till..


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Those pictures of Potsdamer Platz must be 
at least five years old by now.
A lot of things has happened there
since then and it´s definitely
not in the middle of 
nowhere.
It´s right in the heart of Berlin.
In one of at least three 
different centers of
the city.
Wunderschön!


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Was that dome above the Reischtag originally there before it got burnt in 1933 when Hitler came to power?


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

No but there was a different dome on top of it back then.
This is what it looked like back in 1918:


----------

